
Density – Fast compression library - pykello
https://github.com/centaurean/density?q
======
willvarfar
Excelent commentary and a faster implementation by the legendary Charles
Bloom: [http://cbloomrants.blogspot.com/2015/03/03-25-15-density-
cha...](http://cbloomrants.blogspot.com/2015/03/03-25-15-density-
chameleon.html)

~~~
jeffreyrogers
It's funny, over the last week I've repeatedly come across things from people
working at RAD Game Tools. It looks like they've got quite a good group of
people working there.

------
legulere
They seem to be symmetric in compression and decompression. In most workloads
you actually need to decompress way more often than compress.

~~~
pipeep
I think this, or something like it, would be really useful with zram (Linux
RAM compression), which currently uses LZO.

------
dvh
Why no comparsion with common contestants: gzip, bzip, dd?

~~~
thechao
This popped up on reddit/r/programming yesterday, so I'll just copy my comment
from over there:

    
    
        How well does density [perform] when there's competition
        for the I$ and L$? LZ4 in theory is slower than a number
        of competitors (like snappy). However, LZ4 actually
        handily outperforms them when put into a "live" situations
        where it's running as a service alongside the 'real'
        program.
    

The size of the in-memory data-structures is the real Achille's heal of most
of the contenders to LZ4 I've seen.

~~~
azinman2
Interesting. I've just been a casual observer to these types of things and
haven't really considered total memory used but that's a big issue on devices
like mobile, or even server environments where there many be many jobs
concurrently.

It's too bad that the Squash benchmark, linked in the github repo, doesn't
have total peak memory usage. Do you know what the best contenders are as far
as that's concerned?

~~~
thechao
The last time I researched this, to sufficient depth, was about 3 years ago.
LZ4 was, hands down, the winner---nothing was even close.

------
DiThi
How does it compare with Zstandard?
[http://fastcompression.blogspot.com.es/2015/01/zstd-
stronger...](http://fastcompression.blogspot.com.es/2015/01/zstd-stronger-
compression-algorithm.html)

